# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Dr. Hafner

## koksy

Dakle, mogu samo rec da boljeg doktora nisam u zivotu imala. On je toliko draga, pazljiva i brizna osoba da sam, poslje zadnjeg pregleda, dobila zelju zagrlit ga (al nisam) kolko mi je prirastao srcu.
Ima jos ko kakvih iskustava s njim?

----------


## lucky day

hell yeah!! :D

----------


## MamaAna

I meni je on super! Napravio mi je hitni carski i baš je bio cool.

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ja volim H.-a  :Smile:  

Iako sam ga u jednoj fazi poroda poželjela nokautirati.  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Pa meni je bio OK, ali kada sam se usudila pitati za neki plan poroda i izrazila strah od bolova i od dripa dosta mi je nervozno odgovorio da ću dobiti epiduralnu ako hoću, da je to normalno procedura na Svetom Duhu (htjela sam ja, ali su mi u porodu rekli da neće radi mene buditi anesteziologa), što se tiče dripa da mi odgovora samo zato što sam medicinske struke, da sam placarica da ne bi samnom gubio vrijeme i da što ja mislim da oni daju drip samo zato što nemaju što drugo raditi.
Očito mu nisam legla.

----------


## Mamita

:Laughing:   sori morala sam se nasmijati, placerice   :Laughing:  
biće da nisi

ja imam isto pozitivna iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nda, to je taj njegov nadasve simpatični arogantni nastup.  :Grin:  
Ali kad ga provališ, skužiš da je totalni micek.

Inače to sa sjedanjem i nesjedanjem...Saznala sam da je primalja koja mi je počela asistirati u porodu, prije nego što je Naska uletila, jedna od najhvaljenijih i najomiljenijih primalja na SD - meni je bila grozna, antipatična, osorna... Stvarno ima nešto u individualnoj kemiji između medicinskog osoblja i pacijenta.

----------


## ninni

> ...što se tiče dripa da mi odgovora samo zato što sam medicinske struke, da sam placarica da ne bi samnom gubio vrijeme i da što ja mislim da oni daju drip samo zato što nemaju što drugo raditi.Očito mu nisam legla.


sa mnom se slično "pospikao" kad sam rađala h. i pitala jel drip baš nužan na šta je on, onako kao cool ali ustvari iživcirano i jako jako svisoka odgovorio da ok, ne moramo drip, ne moram ja ni biti u bolnici ako ne želim, evo sad mogu ić doma rađat ako mislim da znam bolje od njega... 
drugi put, s n., mi je bio totalno simpa i super. doduše, nije tu bilo neke komunikacije ali baš je cool. osim ako mu ne spomeneš drip, očito, ha ha

----------


## yasmin

ne mogu ga prepoznati u ovim vašim kritikama, naravno, vjerujem u to što je napisano, ali niti približno takvo iskustvo ja nisam imala

meni je uz sve radio i AC, bio je suosjećajan i strpljiv objasniti mi nalaze koji ispočetka nisu bili dobri, on i genetičarka su na s vodili za rukice po cijeloj bolnici, od pretrage do pretrage, a kad sam došla roditi njemu je završavala smjena  pa je na viziti dežurnom liječniku rekao sve od A-Ž vezano za moj slučaj kao da se poznajemo godinama i zamolio ga da mi izađe u susret kod mojih zahtjeva

no svako ima loš dan, i oni i mi

----------


## Mima

Meni je dr. Hafner kontrolirao trudnoću u bolnici, i kako je trudnoća završila hitnim carskim u 32. tjednu naravno da mi baš i nije jako drag jer razmišljam o tome da li je nešto propustio vidjeti i da li je moglo biti drugačije. Mislim da i sama snosim dio odgovornosti jer nikad nisam potpuno došla k njemu na 'vođenje' trudnoće nego sam išla samo na povremene uzv preglede u ambulantu za rizičnu trudnoću. Inače je bio drag, simpatičan, duhovit, spreman odgovarati na pitanja i jako smirujući doktor. Ali isto tako mi se uopće nije svidjelo kako je reagirao nakon mog hitnog carskog - nije me, naime, došao niti pogledati, iako sam bila njegova pacijentica i znao je što se dogodilo. Slučajno smo se sreli na hodniku i tada se ponašao kao da mu je neugodno. No, na svoju sreću dospjela sam 'u ruke' doktoru Matijeviću koji me spasio, i spasio mi je dijete, a i nakon poroda se ponašao kako se samo poželjeti može, od toga da me držao u dvokrevetnoj sobi i dalje od odjela babinjača do toga da je dolazio razgovarati sa mnom kad bi me ulovila kriza. Čak mi je pokazao i kako da se bezbolno izdajam.

----------


## koksy

E vidis, Mima, meni se Matijevic zamjerio. Ja sam ga cak i ozljedila   :Embarassed:  tokom pregleda jer me uzasno jako bolilo, to mi je bio valjda 6. pregled taj dan, a njemu je trebalo 15 minuta da me pregleda, i ja sam tak "pukla" od bolova da sam ga noktima zgrabila za ruku i zaderala se "pustite me na miru!" A ja stvarno nisam cvilidreta.

Ali Hafner, on mi je bio nesto posebno, sve mi je uvijek lijepo objasnio, mogla sam ga sve pitat i ono najvaznije bio je strasno njezan kod pregleda.

----------


## Mima

Ma nema ti tog doktora na svijetu koji se nekom nije zamjerio a nekome bio super   :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

definitnvo!
ali meni ga je frend bio preporucio dok je kod njega bio na praksi... kaze da je sa studentima manje strpljiv i ljubazan ali da je sapacijenticama stvarno nevjerovatan...

poslije sam jos od drugih mama cula isto samo najbolje...

----------


## lucky day

i zbog njega nisam zavrsila na carskom...

----------


## Maxime

Hm, navodno da su i ljecnici samo ljudi   :Laughing:  

Imala sam dobrih i jako losih trenutaka s Dr. Hafnerom, najkonstruktivnije razgovore smo imali nakon svadja ... Dr. Matijevic me izvukao iz nazavidne situacije, neznam sto bi bilo sa mnom da se nije toliko zauzeo za moje fizicko i psihicko zdravlje.

Mislim da su nasa iskustva jako individualna, i ovisna o tome u kojem trenutku ljecnika zateknes. Ne bi smjeli ali isto kao i mi na zalost imaju dobre i lose dane ...

----------


## kate

Meni je Hafner vodio trudnoću i bila sam zadovoljna dok nakon jednog pregleda kod njega nisam zadrzana u bolnici zbog krvarenja. Nije ni pitao ze mene,pa me to malo pogodilo.

----------


## koksy

Postoji i jedan podrazlog zasto sam otvorila ovaj topic, ja sam imala dosta veza na SD i nisam mogla skuzit dal je Hafner bio tak dobar prema meni zbog toga ili je jednostavno takav. Al vidim da su veze igrale neku ulogu jer je on pazio na mene ko oko u glavi. Sad sam malo razocarana...  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Zasto bi bila razocarana?  Ti imas svoje pozitivno iskustvo, i sigurna sam da ima jos brdo cura koje isto tako imaju pozitivno iskustvo a ne javljaju se (ili ne zele pisati, ili nisu vidjele topic, ili tko zna zasto)...

Moguce je da je on vise pazio na tebe zbog veze, no isto tako sam sigurna da i on (kao i svi mi ostali) ima boljih i losijih dana, i da isto tako pazi i na druge ne vezano za veze.

E sad opet onda dolazimo do toga da su nama svima razlicita ocekivanja, pa prema tome on ispada ili prekrasan ili nismo zadovoljni.

Ja sam npr. cula lijepih stvari o njemu od cura koje nisu imale nikakve veze.

I preporuke za "dobrog" ili "loseg" doktora su vrlo nezahvalne - jer to se veze uz nase SUBJEKTIVNO misljenje....   Milion puta se pokazalo da je jedan doktor kojeg je jedna osoba hvalila na sva usta, druga osoba bila totalno razocarana i obrnuto.  Stvar je nasih ocekivanja - koja su razlicita od osobe do osobe.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pa evo, ja nisam imala ama baš nikakvu vezu na SD, a H. mi je super, što sam i napisala. Imao je svojih lošijih trenutaka, imala sam ih i ja, ali sve u svemu opet bih išla kod njega jer se s njim stvarno da razgovarati i dogovarati. Prije svega je čovjek i ne fura se na neku doktorsku veličinu. Tako da mislim da ti to nema nikakve veze s "vezom" koju si imala, on mi se definitivno ne čini kao čovjek koji bi prema nekome bio ljubazan samo iz tog razloga.

----------


## yasmin

Uz sve ono što sam gore napisala zaboravila sam reći da nisam imala nikakvu vezu.

----------


## ninni

naravno da svi, pa i doktori, imaju dobre i loše dane, i da se dižu na lijevu i desnu nogu... pa kako mu naletiš. ali moje iskustvo sa sv.duhom - 2 puta tamo rađala i opet bih, je da se svi trude biti maksimalno profesionalni i korektni, pa i kad im naletiš kad imaju loš dan i digli se na lijevu nogu. i NEMAŠ vezu. ja vezu nisam imala, nisam je ni tražila. i nisam se osjećala ništa zakinutije ni lošije tretirana od onih koje su je imale.   :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Moje iskustvo sa Svetim Duhom je pre-pre dobro, okolnosti su bile grozne, ali su svi doktori i sestre sa kojima sam imala kontakt bili sjajni. Posebno, naravno, dr. Matijević, a koliko nam je dr. Stanojević pomogao i što je taj čovjek sve učinio za nas to uopće ne mogu riječima opisati (a malo mi je i neugodno napisati koliko ga gnjavim). I dr. Hafner je bio prema meni divan, krasan i ljubazan dok sam kontrolirala trudnoću, samo kažem, obzirom na to kako se završilo normalno da preispitujem da li je moglo biti drugačije. Što se veza tiče, ja sam kod dr. Hafnera došla po preporuci, ali mislim da je on na to zaboravio isti čas kad sam mu rekla tko me poslao. Sve u svemu, ja bih SD svakome preporučila.

----------


## bubimira

I ja volim dr. H!!

Bio je super prema meni. I kad sam bila u bolinici onih 5 dana zbog preuranjenih kontrakcija, i na redovnim pregledima i na porodu. Čak me došao pogledati dan poslije poroda na odjel rodilja.

----------


## Dia

> Meni je dr. Hafner kontrolirao trudnoću u bolnici, i kako je trudnoća završila hitnim carskim u 32. tjednu naravno da mi baš i nije jako drag jer razmišljam o tome da li je nešto propustio vidjeti i da li je moglo biti drugačije. Mislim da i sama snosim dio odgovornosti jer nikad nisam potpuno došla k njemu na 'vođenje' trudnoće nego sam išla samo na povremene uzv preglede u ambulantu za rizičnu trudnoću. Inače je bio drag, simpatičan, duhovit, spreman odgovarati na pitanja i jako smirujući doktor. Ali isto tako mi se uopće nije svidjelo kako je reagirao nakon mog hitnog carskog - nije me, naime, došao niti pogledati, iako sam bila njegova pacijentica i znao je što se dogodilo. Slučajno smo se sreli na hodniku i tada se ponašao kao da mu je neugodno. No, na svoju sreću dospjela sam 'u ruke' doktoru Matijeviću koji me spasio, i spasio mi je dijete, a i nakon poroda se ponašao kako se samo poželjeti može, od toga da me držao u dvokrevetnoj sobi i dalje od odjela babinjača do toga da je dolazio razgovarati sa mnom kad bi me ulovila kriza. Čak mi je pokazao i kako da se bezbolno izdajam.


mima, ak smijem pitati zbog cega te poslao na hitan carski?
ja kod njega vodim rizicnu trudnoci i sljedeci tj (38 tj.) na njegovu inicijativu moram doci u bolnicu, koliko sam ga skuzila nece cekati prirodan porod...
bila sam jedan put kod matijevica na kontroli (h. nije bilo taj tjedan) i cinio mi se ful simpatican
mozda da mogu birati izabrala bi m. kod h. su me poslali, jer bas taj njegov povremeni nastup mi bas nije ok
sad nije da je on prema meni bio los, nego eto njegova pojava je malo po meni ono kad ne znas ocjeniti nekoga

al sto se tice strucnosti h. je kao jedan od naj naj specijalista u hr

----------


## Mima

Nije me poslao nego sam došla na Hitnu usred noći jer sam dobila trudove u 32. tjednu pa su mi napravili hitni carski. Moja je trudnoća bila visokorizična i komplicirana, ali se po mišljenju dr. H (a i privatne ginekologinje kod koje sam se paralelno pratila) odvijala uredno i niti jedno od njih nije smatralo da mi je potrebna hospitalizacija, ili da bih npr. trebala primiti injekcije dexametazona za sazrijevanje pluća djeteta ako dođe do preranog poroda, a kako se bližio termin tako su mi i jedno i drugo počeli čak spominjati mogućnost da rodim vaginalno što je kod nje, mislim, bila posljedica nestručnosti, a kod njega činjenice da je zaboravio moju povijest bolesti (e za to sam sama kriva). No - ukratko - dr. Hafner me nije poslao na hitni carski, on je mislio da je sve u redu (a možda i nije mogao na UZV vidjeti da nije). Inače me čudi ovo što spominjete neku njegovu aroganciju, ja sam ga doživjela kao izuzetno simpatičnog i ljubaznog doktora kojeg se može baš sve pitati i koji uvijek ima vremena za pacijenta.

----------


## ina

Ja sam dva puta rodila na SD. Prvi puta sam provela tri mjeseca na patologiji, drugi puta dva tjedna. Zaista se nakon tri mjeseca osjećate kao stanar, nažalost. Ova priča bila bi još tužnija da nije tih doktora tamo. Hafner je zakon i ja zaista u tom silnom vremenu nemam za njega loše riječi, a Matijević je moju prvu kćer i mene spasio, otišao je sa seminara na kojem je trebao održati predavanje, da bi mi napravio hitni carski, a ekipa u rađaoni nebi niti reagirala da on nije inzistirao da mi se kontinuirano ostavi ctg (morao je doslovno vikati jer su odbijali tu mogućnost uz obrazloženje da imaju još samo jedan). A sto se tiče kasnijih posjeta (netko je napisao da nije kasnije došao pogaledati, valjda na odjel babinjača), pa neznam što da kažem, oni nam nisu ništa u rodu pa ni mi njima, nakon poroda oni više nisu zaduženi za nas, nego druga ekipa,a to je ipak samo posao, koji po mom mišljenju oni ga rade izvanredno. I da, nemam vezu!

----------


## Lee

Nisam mogla odoljeti a da ne odgovorim...Evo i ja rodila na Sv.Duhu,
bila sam jako zadovoljna,no to nema veze s Dr.Hafnerom.Ja sam došla
kod Dr.Hafnera po preporuci,no nije me niti jednom pregledao,jer nisam bila "njegova soba".Ležala sam tamo na patalogiji prije trudnoće,došla
preko "špage",čovjek još k tome otišao na G.O. i ostala ja kod "nemam pojma koga" na brigu.Koliko sam vidla s pacijenticama je bio smiren,ljubazan i nadasve stručan.Za razliku od Matijevića koji je urlao 
na sve strane...
Ja VELIKO HVALA dajem Maji-najboljoj babici na svijetu.Uvijek ću je se sjećati! :D  
Da, i ne smijem zaboraviti dr.Stanojevića.  :Embarassed:

----------

Molim za hitnu pomoć!


Zanima me da li Sveti Duh ima 3D ultrazvuk?

----------


## Dia

nisam sigurna...al mislim da ima, jednom mi je to netko spomenuo

----------


## Romy

Nema.

----------


## Dia

ima 4d
netko odgovorio na drugom topicu

----------

Ima li tko iskustvo sa dr.Habekom?

----------


## petarpan

Ja. Jedno, ali vrijedno. Meni je bio iznimno simpatičan, zezali smo se, amnioskopiju nisam ni osjetila da mi je radio, spreman na iscrpno objašnjavanje i moja neobična pitanja, mada mi se učinilo malo preoprezan...Naručivao me u rađaonu na ctg non stop, ali neka...Nije bilo razloga, ali bolje da ih ima i takvih.Možda je nekoga spasio...

Hafner, preko najdeblje moguće vezetine koja postoji... Bdio nadamnom kao anđeo čuvar, ljubazan do iritantnosti   :Razz:   i strpljiv do beskraja...
Poslije me je došao i posjetit gore na ginekologiji... Eto kakva je to vezetina bila... :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Hafner, preko najdeblje moguće vezetine koja postoji... Bdio nadamnom kao anđeo čuvar, ljubazan do iritantnosti    i strpljiv do beskraja...
> Poslije me je došao i posjetit gore na ginekologiji... Eto kakva je to vezetina bila... :D


Mene je nakon poroda posjetio 2x, jednom nisam bila u sobi pa me tražio. Nisam imala apsolutno nikakvu vezu, niti mi se on čini kao tip koji "pada" na takve stvari i ulizuje se radi veze. Ma doktor H. je čovjek na mjestu.

----------


## Dia

dugo premisljam dal da pisem o tome ili ne...
no on je meni dao totalnu krivu dijagnozu bebe...naravno na kraju je sve ispalo ok
jos uvijek ne shvacam zbog cega se nasao adekvatnom osobom da napravi to sto je napravio

----------


## Poison Ivy

Ležala sam na patologiji trudnoće mjesec dana prije poroda zbog mogućnosti trombophilie, primljena kao pacijent dr. Hafnera (prema preporuci poliklinike Vili koja mi je kontrolirala trudnoću). Njega većinu tog vremena nije bilo jer je bio na godišnjem odmoru, ali ono što me je dva puta pregledao bilo je odrađeno na način da nemam niti pohvale ali niti kritike, odnosno zadovoljavajuće.
Uglavnom, imala sam Vasa Previu koju su otkrili tek u samom porodu. A mjesec dana sam ležala u bolnici...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Sva sreća da je sve dobro prošlo i da je moja Lena danas sretno i zdravo dijete.

----------


## Poison Ivy

Zaboravila sam reći da me je (zbog godišnjeg odmora) pregledavao i čitao nalaze kad tko je stigao (ali su mi se svi doktori činili ok).

----------


## plavi aneo

Mogu samo reći da je većina spomenutih liječnika dobro ophodila jedino ok opacijentica preko veza, ali važnih veza ili pak preko financijskih ustupaka, za koje ću citirati jednog liječnika jer oni to uopće ne smatraju ničime što im ne pripada kada je to "zdravstvo besplatno pa nije ni čudo da je sve tak a pacijenti dolaze u bolnicu na stan i hranu i najbolje bi bilo da odu doma".....    mnoge žene koje su samnom ležale mogle bi pričati o strahu koji preživiš ako slučajno nemaš financijskih mogučnosti udovoljiti onome što smatraju da je naša dužnost a njihovo bogom dano pravo....  a one koje su udovoljile toj istoj financijskoj gladi mogle bi kad bi htjele to i javno izreći...jer ti liječnici valjda volontiraju gore kad je zdravstvo besplatno...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Tonja_1

dr. Habek je odličan, kod njega sam išla na kontrole i dočekao me za porod i stvarno je super. no nije me dočekao pa me dr.hafner porodio i imam samo riječi pohvale za njega! malo e negodovao kada sam odbila drip i zamolila da me puste još malo (falio mi je jedan cm a trudovi na 3 min), a nakon dva sata kako se ništa nije dogodilo malo je nervozno komentirao da sam odmah pristala na drip (na kraju sam ga dobila...) već bi bili gotovi. i onda je je porod završio fenomenalno, smao pohvale za njega!

----------


## plavi aneo

pa mislim i da je značajna razlika i da li si sa odjela održavane ili ne, ako upadneš doku u dežurstvo pa jooš i nešto nejde kak spada, naravno da ti neće reći tri dva ... još samo sekunda razmislite da li ajete pare ili umirete...  :Grin:  
no naša iskustva sa održavane su drugačija i varijabilna naravno...  u STRUČNOST tih liječnika dala bi svoj život odmah u ruke, no nakon onog što sam vidla i čula pa još i doživjela :/ ...  znam da nije stvar samo u stručnosti...

----------


## meri78

evo ja upravo stigla sa sv.duha sa pregleda dr. Hafnera i mogu reći samo riječi pohvale, najbolji ginić kod kojeg sam bila, oduševljena sam

nitko sretniji od mene da bude dežuran kad dođem roditi

----------

Pozdrav svim trudnicama i mamama!
Prvi put sam na ovom forumu i u 7. mjesecu trudnoce. Niako mi nije jasno to sa pregledima u bolnici. Moju trudnocu redovno vodi ginekolog u mom domu zdravlja koji nema veze s bolnicom. Cula sam da zene idu u bolnicu na preglede, pa me zanima da li bih i ja trebala ici koji put u bolnicu u kojoj bih zeljela roditi ili se to samo pojavim u bonici kad me uhvate trudovi. Zeljela bih i ja doci do dr. Hafnera, ali ne znam da li to  ima smisla kad vec imam svog doktora. Voljela bih roditi u bolnici Sveti Duh iako ne pripadam tamo. Nedavno sam zvala trudnicku ambulantu da se narucim kod dr. Hafnera pa me sestra u cudu ispitivala da sta trebam, pregled ili ultrazvuk, pa sam rekla pregled, pa me pital zasto, pa sam rekla da bi tamo voljela roditi pa cisto zato, pa mi je rekla da ja uopce ne pripadam u tu bolnicu. I sad mi vise nista nije jasno. Malo mi cudno zvuci da samo dodem kad me uhvate trudovi, a opet ne znam kakvo je pravilo i sta da radim.

----------


## malibu

@mlisjak - da bi se naručila treba ti samo uputnica od ginića koji ti vodi trudnoću. naruči se kod dr. kojeg želiš, a kad te pitaju zašto - samo reci da te tvoj gin. uputio da moraš u obaviti i uzv/pregled u bolnici gdje ćeš roditi. nemoj dozvoliti da te odbije žena koja preko tel. prima narudžbe. i zapamti - ti imaš pravo odabrati liječnika i bolnicu gdje ćeš roditi! sretno!   :Wink:

----------


## elie

osobni dojam: vrlo strucan i ne puno manje arogantan. ne dao vam bog da slucajno dodjete s idejom kakav biste porod zeljele (tipa: zamolite da pricekaju s prokidanjem vodenjaka, ili kazete da ne biste odmah drip nego da se priceka kako ce ici prirodnim putem - ja sam napravila oboje i ispastala).

----------


## petarpan

> osobni dojam: vrlo strucan i ne puno manje arogantan. ne dao vam bog da slucajno dodjete s idejom kakav biste porod zeljele (tipa: zamolite da pricekaju s prokidanjem vodenjaka, ili kazete da ne biste odmah drip nego da se priceka kako ce ici prirodnim putem - ja sam napravila oboje i ispastala).


meni je samo djelovao arogantan na prvi pogled, poslije se ispostavilo da je micek...ali ja jesam naređivala šta ću, šta neću, usput tražila nek mi donese litru rakije i cigaretu inače ću skoćit kroz prozor....bio je super...

----------


## bubimira

> osobni dojam: vrlo strucan i ne puno manje arogantan. ne dao vam bog da slucajno dodjete s idejom kakav biste porod zeljele (tipa: zamolite da pricekaju s prokidanjem vodenjaka, ili kazete da ne biste odmah drip nego da se priceka kako ce ici prirodnim putem - ja sam napravila oboje i ispastala).


ispaštala? kako? daj nam detalje. baš me zanima

----------


## elie

ja sam u dilemi da li da napisem svoju pricu s poroda, mislim da mi stvari jos trebaju sjesti na mjesto, odnosno da ih trebam posloziti u glavi da bih mogla s odmakom i relativno objektivno napisati kako su stvari tekle...

----------


## rvukovi2

i mene ja se kod njega kontroliram pa da znam šta me čeka  :Smile:

----------


## titimita

I mene zanima, isto se kontroliram kod njega jer sam cula sve najbolje...
*elie* ajd pliiz napisi..

----------


## bubimira

> ja sam u dilemi da li da napisem svoju pricu s poroda, mislim da mi stvari jos trebaju sjesti na mjesto, odnosno da ih trebam posloziti u glavi da bih mogla s odmakom i relativno objektivno napisati kako su stvari tekle...


ajde elie bilo bi dobro. 
"odspavaj",kak se kaže pa podijeli s nama svoje iskustvo.

meni je dr.h jako drag. moj porod je bio induciran i tada sam imala veliko povjerenje u njega.
međutim danas se ponakad ipak pitam dal je moglo biti drugačije

----------


## bubimira

> ja sam u dilemi da li da napisem svoju pricu s poroda, mislim da mi stvari jos trebaju sjesti na mjesto, odnosno da ih trebam posloziti u glavi da bih mogla s odmakom i relativno objektivno napisati kako su stvari tekle...


ajde elie bilo bi dobro. 
"odspavaj",kak se kaže pa podijeli s nama svoje iskustvo.

meni je dr.h jako drag. moj porod je bio induciran i tada sam imala veliko povjerenje u njega.
međutim danas se ponakad ipak pitam dal je moglo biti drugačije

----------


## ivana7997

elie, ja bih ti rekla da ne cekas dugo. napisi cim budes mogla sjesti. 

ja sam sa svojim pricama predugo cekala, i nikad ih nisam napisala. da jesam, mozda bih to bolje podnijela, ovako to jos uvijek nisam rascistila

a ako vrijeme prodje nakon napisane price, pa ti nesto sjedne drukcije, ili vidis da se tvoj stav promijenio, nema veze, ili dodaj, ili dodaj u svojoj glavi, to je jedino bitno

----------


## Trinny

Po meni je sve individualno i do trenutka kako im naletis i kako si sjednete.ja sam zadnjih mjesec dana provela na patologiji kod njih i moji dojmovi su.Matijevic prva dva pregleda jako simpatican,na trecem kaos,on jako nervozan i zuri se ja urlam od bola a on vristi na mene.Rezultiralo je tako da sam se na pola puta doma morala vratiti u bolnicu jer sam skuzila da krvarim,kasnije se ispostavilo da mi je na pregledu ispao sluzavi cep i tako sam ostala gore.Kod Hafnera sam bila na par pregleda i cinio mi se ok mada nije bas uvijek bio raspolozen za previse objasnjavanja.I za kraj Habek jer kod njega sam obozavala preglede jer je sve objasnjavao i bio uvijek dobro raspolozen i s malom dozom humora i velikom ljudskosti.Kako sam isla na inducirani trebala sam ici kod Matijevica koji je odma rekao carski pa sam poslije zicala Habeka jel mogu kod njega i da bi ja htjela probati vaginalno,pa smo razgovarali o prvom porodu,mjerili zdjelicu i neznam sta i pristao je ali pod uvjetom ako za vrijeme poroda on kaze carski bez pitanja idemo.Jos sam mu i napomenula da je prvi porod bilo problema sa izlazenjem posteljice i da su me jako izmucili s tim na sto mi je on rekao da ne brinem.Porod mi je bio ko filmski,muz mi je bio cijelo vrijeme,Habek mi je dao dva puta po flasicu Jane (sto sam mu neizmjerno zahvalna) mada sam se vec nakon prve u trudovima pomokrila po stolu,imala sam babicu (ne znam kako se zove,jedino da je starija i da bi ju svakom pozeljela) koja me je masirala i vodila kroz izgon tako da nisam ni rezana ni pukla ni nista.Nakon poroda ja i muz smo se pomazili s bebom koju su onda odnijeli i poceli me gnjeciti jer posteljice nije bilo...pozvala sam Habeka,uspavao me i naprevio kiretazu za sto sam mu opet beskrajno zahvalna jer je stvarno covjek od rijeci.Dva sata poslije poroda sam slavljenicki prosetala do aparata za kavu.I za kraj moram se zahvaliti dr.Stanojevicu na beskrajnoj podrsci i velikoj pomoci da bebu od prvog dana mogu dojiti u intenzivnoj i za pomoc da dobiva moje izdojeno mljeko preko noci.Eto toliko o mom iskustvu sa SD.

----------


## Leica

Hafner mi je bio ok, njegovi pregledi su mi bili najmanje neugodni, malo smo se posvađali, odnosno nismo složili, jer je on htio indukciju( nakon prvog poroda koji je bio carski), na kraju smo se dogovorili da čekamo...nakon mog uspješnog VBAC-a došao me dva puta posjetiti u rodilištu, i da opet ostanem trudna svoju trudnoću bih vodila kod njega. Što se tiće Matijevića, smatram ga odličnim doktorom, ali između nas je vladala obostrana antipatija i prvi put( prije 6 god), i drugi put. Nije čovjek kriv, ali jednostavno  mi nije  :? , a stvarno ga smatram izvrsnim stručnjakom. I dojmio me se doktor Habek, vrlo pristupačan. I eto, uvijek bih ponovo izabrala SD i Hafnera.   :Wink:   :Smile:   :D

----------


## yasmin

čitajući ovih zadnjih par postova čovjek bi zaključio kako Hafner voli indukciju, moje iskustvo je ipak totalno drugačije
nakon što sam 9 danna prenjela, Hafner me ostavio u bolnici i cijeli dan sam provela u predrađaoni i ništa, nakoliko me puta tokom dana pregledao i niti jednom rječju nije spomenuo indukciju (nisam imala onaj osjećaj tipa ko na traci iako sam tamo cijeli dan bespotrebno zauzimalla krevet) i još me navećer poslao u "normalnu"sobu  da se odmorim i naspavam
sutra je sve krenulo samo od sebe, na žalost njega nije bilo, bila je neka doktorica koja je gledala preko babičinih leđa, babica i ja smo odradile cijeli posao

----------

Da li dr. Hafner radi i privatno ili je isključivo na SD?

----------


## piky

Ovako!!!


          Ležala sam na DUh 8 tjedana prije poroda!   Beba prevelika za mene malu- dakle disproporcija, višak plodne vode i par godina prije operacija maternice.  Kada sam prilikom jedne vizite pred dr. Hafnerom izjavila da bih radije na Carski rez (logično, zbog operacije na maternici  - bojala sam se da mi ne pukne maternica, a i zbog viška plodne vode)   - dragi dr. Hafner me pitao da kaj bi ja  "Šalate i paradajza" Bio je toliko jako bezobrazan prema curama, a i prema meni, a iopće je poznata činjenica da je isti taj dotičan "uvaženi" dr. Hafner ljubazan isključivo zbog poznanstava ili ako si mu na platnoj listi. Prema tome! A  o njegovoj stručnosti ili nestručnosti baš i ne znam puno moram priznati, ali i ovo mi je dovoljno da znam, da materijalist baš i ne može biti dovoljno dobra osoba za intiman doživljaj kao  što je porod nove osobe koliko god stručan bio...   Koda mu fali duše!

----------


## yasmin

piky, zao mi je sto imas takva iskustva

imalla sam potrebu reći da nisam platila ni kune, niti sam ga ikada prije vidjela a kamoli poznavala
izmedju ostalog radio mi je a.c i posto nalazi nisu bili jednoznacni pristupio mi je kao najbolji prijatelj, suosjećajan i susretljiv, takoreći me je i MM za ruku vodao kroz bolnicu na razgovor sa genetičarem, objašnjavao kao d asam student i na svakom uzv bio jednostavno predivan, kada je njegova smjena završavala ja sam trebala ići u rađaonu, svojem  je kolegi u par rečenica ispričao moj slučaj bolje nego što bi ja to samam i uz doviđenja mi rekao u dobrim ste rukama

----------


## anna24

Ja sam u ponedjeljak naručena kod Hafnera... Naručila sam se sama jer sam čula da je jedan od boljih doktora... Moja trudnoča je rizična od samog početka...podjeljena maternica, prije toga jedan spontani...nekoliko krvarenja za vrijeme trudnoče, beba malo zaostaje u razvoju (ali svejedno dobro napreduje), također sam bila 5 dana na SD i dobila dexametazon (nadam se da sam dobro napisala ime lijeka) za razvoj bebinih pluća. Također, beba je okrenuta na zadak i moj ginić kaže da nema mjesta da se okrene, te na ću trudnoću vjerojatno tavršiti carskim rezom... Baš me zanima mišljenje Dr. Hafnera....nadam se samo da ću ga uhvatiti kad će imati dobar dan.

----------


## yasmin

> Ja sam u ponedjeljak naručena kod Hafnera... Naručila sam se sama jer sam čula da je jedan od boljih doktora... Moja trudnoča je rizična od samog početka...podjeljena maternica, prije toga jedan spontani...nekoliko krvarenja za vrijeme trudnoče, beba malo zaostaje u razvoju (ali svejedno dobro napreduje), također sam bila 5 dana na SD i dobila dexametazon (nadam se da sam dobro napisala ime lijeka) za razvoj bebinih pluća. Također, beba je okrenuta na zadak i moj ginić kaže da nema mjesta da se okrene, te na ću trudnoću vjerojatno tavršiti carskim rezom... Baš me zanima mišljenje Dr. Hafnera....nadam se samo da ću ga uhvatiti kad će imati dobar dan.


sretno anna24, ne sumnjam da ćeš se javiti sa dobrim dojmovima!

----------


## anna24

Bila...i oduševljena :D 

Doktor je fantastičan!! Pravo   :Heart:  

Nježan kod pregleda, sve želi objasniti, i otvoren za sva pitanja koja trudnica može postaviti...
Jednostavno me psihički opustio i zahvaljujući njemu, nisam više toliko zabrinuta oko trudnoće i poroda.

Iako me moj doktor pomalo uplašio pričom da mi beba vjerojatno neće imati mjesta da se razvija i da će mi biri potreban carski rez...) 
Nakon što sam to ispričala Dr. Hafneru, rekao je da imam jako vidovitog doktora i da ga zamolim da mu veli dobitke na sportskoj prognozi...
Također mi je rekao da se moja trudnoća treba pratiti iz tjedna u tjedan i da je sad prerano davati bilokakve prognoze. Ako bude potrebno napraviti carski zbog nekih nepovoljnih razloga, to ćemo i učiniti, ali do tad ne mogu biti mirna..

----------


## yasmin

anna24 uopće nisam sumnjala...
isto tako sam ga i ja svaki put doživjela...

----------


## anki

meni je spičio drip, iako sam ga ja molila da bi još malo čekala prirodne trudove (koji su već počeli), on je rekao da je ctg u principu uredan, ali obzirom da mi je vodenjak pukao prije 7 sati, a voda je bila doslovno ko žabokrećina (zelena i gusta), da je bolje da malo požurimo  :/  spominjao je i opciju carskog reza, tak da sam se ja malo prepala... možda nisam dovoljno inzistirala. teško je u tom trenutku biti pametan.

inače je bio korektan, ne mogu reći da je bio arogantan ili bezobrazan, ali ni nešto pretjerano ljubazan.  skužila sam da voli biti u centru pažnje, ali to je "odlika" mnogih doktora  :/ 

mrzim onu situaciju: vizita, ja glavni, 5 potrčka me sluša i zapisuje....i onda oni međusobno komentiraju ko da mene uopće nema. sad ćemo ovo, onda ono, pa ako neće ići....HALOOOOO, ja sam tu, a da pitate mene ili mi se bar obratite?!?

----------


## znatizeljna

> mrzim onu situaciju: vizita, ja glavni, 5 potrčka me sluša i zapisuje....i onda oni međusobno komentiraju ko da mene uopće nema. sad ćemo ovo, onda ono, pa ako neće ići....HALOOOOO, ja sam tu, a da pitate mene ili mi se bar obratite?!?


A kad im se obratiš, blijedo te gledaju: tko je ova i što hoće od nas?. Ja sam skupila hrabrosti i pitala jel sve ok, na što mi je dr. rekao da je i da što se njega tiće, ja mogu doma. Da nisam pitala ostale bi jedan dan duže u bolnicu.

----------


## anna24

Najgore je kad misle da su najpametnjiji, ali iskreno, mislim da se i doktori svega nagledaju i čuju možda i najgluplja pitanja... Nije ni njima ni jednostavno ni lako... Radila sam sa ljudima i stvarno ponekad treba biti flegma i diplomat...
Ja zato sve rješavam sa smješkom i pitanjima koja su onako "naivna" i "nevina"...više kao dječja... I za sad uvijek pali   :Grin:   :D  :D

----------


## Zara01

Ja ne poznajem Hafnera kao arogantnog ili bezobraznog. Bas citam i cudim se ovim losim komentarima jer jedino sto mogu vezati uz njegovo ime je pazljiv, tolerantan, za dogovor, uvazava misljenje trudnice, strpljiv... moje iskustvo je potpuno pozitivno.

Neki dan sam ga srela u Merkatoru sa djecom, pozdravili se, sjetio se mog slucaja  :shock: popricao sa mojom B. rekao joj kako nas je sve namucila u radaoni  :Laughing:  

Nisam bila na njegovoj platnoj listi (ako postoji) niti dosla po vezi, svega par puta na kontroli pred kraj trudnoce.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Mogu se samo priključiti svima koji znaju dr Hafnera kao divnog čovjeka i doktora. U mojoj trenutnoj situaciji samo mi takvi mogu dati nadu ali i zadržati onu realnost do koje može doči.
Dr Hafner i dr Matijević su mi stvarno divni. Nadam se da ću uz njihovu pomoć uspjeti roditi Magdalenicu kao zdravo dijete!  :Sad:

----------


## Maxime

DanijelaHorvat, zbilja si u najboljim mogucim rukama - iz osobnog iskustva znam da ce ovaj tandem (Hafner i Matijevic) dati sve od sebe   :Love:

----------


## maama30

Kako sam na patologiji provela gotovo 3 mj. imam puno,puno iskustva.

Upoznala sam hrpu doktora,od gin 1,patologije.radaone...

Moj prvi kontakt sa dr. Hafnerom nije bio bas pozitivan.Kako nije bilo

mjesta na odjelu,a ja u njegovoj sobi zauzimam krevet nisam mu bas bila

draga i na jednoj viziti ispred 10 doktora-ukljucujuci i mog inzistiro je da

me puste kuci,na sto sam ja otvoreno pred svima rekla da ako smatraju 

i da su sigurni da sam ja za kucnu njegu idem-kao da je meni bilo 

tamo lijepo.Jos mi je dobacio neki zlobni komentar,na sto sam se oglusila.

Nakon nekoliko provedenih tjedana skompali smo se i na kraju mi je 

puno pomogo,moj doktor na skijanju-on ga je mjenjao i inzistiro na 

infuziji-pre par do 35 tj. jer je dr.matijevic stalno se uplito u moj slucaj

a nije bio moj doktor i silno htio da me skinu i da se ide na 

porod.Dr.Matijević radio mi je ultrazvuk od kojeg sam do drugog dana 

osjecala posljedice-katastrofa peklo me-uzas.A sto je najbolje radio mi je

ultrazvuk samo da provjeri mog doktora dal je postavljena dijagnoza 

ispravna i tou 10 navecer kad je obavio vizite.Tu mi se jako zamjerio.Dok 

u toj situaciji Hafner bio potpuno

drugaciji,pokazao je svoju ljudskost sto mi je s obzirom na dijagnozu bilo 

itekako vazno.Kao strucnjak mislim da je jako dobar i preporucila bi 

svakom da vodi trudnocu kod njega ili kod dr.Habeka koji je fantastičan 

dokor i fantastična osoba!!!!!


Uh,toliko!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ruza

Moje iskustvo je ovo....
Dr.HAFNERU SAMO POHVALE.....
ali je bio problem što sam ja na zadnje 4 kontrole terbala imati njega,ali niti na jednoj se nije pojavio,tako da su me 4 puta pregledala 4 različita doktora...Sada sam prešla kod dr.Alemke Sirovec...Do sada sve ok ....

----------


## yasmin

> Moje iskustvo je ovo....
> Dr.HAFNERU SAMO POHVALE.....
> ali je bio problem što sam ja na zadnje 4 kontrole terbala imati njega,ali niti na jednoj se nije pojavio,tako da su me 4 puta pregledala 4 različita doktora...Sada sam prešla kod dr.Alemke Sirovec...Do sada sve ok ....


bila si u trudničkoj ambulanti? naručena ponedjeljkom?

----------


## ruza

Bila sam srijedom svaki put..

----------


## yasmin

> Bila sam srijedom svaki put..


ne znam za srijedu, srijedom on drži uzv na ginekologiji 3
a ponedjeljkom kat niže ima trudničku amb.

čudno mi je zazvučalo da ga nije bilo baš 4 puta zaredom, meni je do sada svaki put bio kad sam se naručila, čak su me i jednom zvali doma da mi odgode uzv jer je bio odsutan, a nije ga bilo u srpnju jer je bio na godišnjem

----------


## domy

E i mene je porodio Dr. Hafner i to spinalno carski. Imam samo lijepe rijeći za njega, super je. 
Čak me i posjetio na intenzivnoj dva puta što sam skužila da drugi doktori baš nisu radili.
Kad ču opet rađati obavezno idem kod njega stvarno je drag i ljubazan. :D

----------


## tučica

meni je prvu trudnoću vodi dr. Mišković (koji je stvarno prekrasan doktor) ali mi je carski u spinalnoj napravio Hafner. Iako sam bila preplašena jer sam očekivala Miškovića na porodu (bio je spriječen ali je došao reći da će mi carski napraviti dr.Hafner) Hafner me je umirio i stvarno sam bila zadovoljna i pristupom i razgovorom.

----------


## Deaedi

> E i mene je porodio Dr. Hafner i to spinalno carski. Imam samo lijepe rijeći za njega, super je. 
> Čak me i posjetio na intenzivnoj dva puta što sam skužila da drugi doktori baš nisu radili......... stvarno je drag i ljubazan. :D


I meni je on napravio carski, imam za njega i njegov pristup samo pohvale.

----------


## ambrozija

Moj liječnik, a svi znam da su liječnici malo tašti, kaže za Hafnera da je on stručnjak u dijagnostici ono, bez pandana.
I iz st me špedio kod njega na dodatni pregled. Tip je o.k. Skroz.
Nemam primjedbu.  :Smile:

----------


## bzara

za dr.hafnera samo riječi hvale! ja sam kod njega primljena u 32.tjednu, sa očajnom dijagnozom bebe! tri tjedna sam lezala u bolnici, svaki dan me gledao i na licu mu se mogla vidjeti uzasna zabrinutost i oboje smo bili svjesni da je šansa da sve prođe dobro gotovo pa nikakva! kad je odlučio da će me poroditi, pola sata sam bila u ambulanti, do zadnjeg detalja sve obrazlozio i ne znam koliko puta ponovio da je moja odluka konačna i ako nešto ne želim neka slobodno kažem, jer moja je zadnja! :shock: 
nakon carskog koji je stvarno napravljen carski, nažalost bebica nije preživjela, ali ja vam to ne mogu opisati, meni je bilo grozno ali sam osjetila da sam bila spremna na to! a to mogu samo zahvaliti tom čovjeku!  došao je dolje na ginekologiju 1, i pustio me dan ranije kući jer je rekao da bolnica nije mjesto gdje bi ja trebala biti u tom trenutku! zamolio me da za par dana dođem na kontrolu čisto da vidi rez. ponovno sam bila pola sata u ambulanti, otvoreno odgovorio na svoja moja pitanja, s takvim rječima utjehe da sam otišla kući, tako da se sada bez obzira na prvu trudnoću, ne bojim druge trudnoće, jer imam ogromno povjerenje u tog čovjeka!
eto to je moj doživljaj dr.hafnera!
malo se odužilo ali sam htjela sve opisati!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lapis

> Da li dr. Hafner radi i privatno ili je isključivo na SD?


ima li kakvih novosti po tom pitanju ili ne?

nema smisla da se ja pridružujem lovorikama, i ovako ih je dovoljno. 
na jednom od mojih zadnjih pregleda (prije godinu dana) spomenuo je kako uskoro otvara privatnu praksu, pa me zanima zna li tko što o tome?

----------


## srecica

> Marek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li dr. Hafner radi i privatno ili je isključivo na SD?
> 
> 
> ima li kakvih novosti po tom pitanju ili ne?
> 
> nema smisla da se ja pridružujem lovorikama, i ovako ih je dovoljno. 
> na jednom od mojih zadnjih pregleda (prije godinu dana) spomenuo je kako uskoro otvara privatnu praksu, pa me zanima zna li tko što o tome?


Radi privatno u Poliklinici u Savskoj (mislim da se zove Supernova ili tako nekako). Ja sam bila tamo kod njega na UZV prije nekih 7 mjeseci.

----------


## Girica

Auu, znači nema ga više na Sv Duhu? Šteta!
I ja imam samo riječi hvale, porodio mi je bliziće, sve 5. :D

----------


## domy

> Auu, znači nema ga više na Sv Duhu? Šteta!
> I ja imam samo riječi hvale, porodio mi je bliziće, sve 5. :D


Jel to provjerena informacije ili...?

----------


## marijana

Bez brige, cure, dr. H. se vratio sa godišnjeg, bila sam kod njega na pregledu na Sv. Duhu u pon 1.09. i naručena za slijedeći ponedjeljak.
I dalje ima ambulantu ponedjeljkom i dalje je na porodima iako je šef patologije. 
Nakon dva moja poroda na kojima je i on bio, imam samo riječi hvale.
Nadam se da će i treći puta biti negdje blizu.

----------


## SnješkaM

Da, da...i dalje je na Sv.Duhu, radi privatno i u Poliklinici Supernova sa dr. Ujevićem (i starijim i mlađim)   :Smile:

----------


## Care Bear

On je najbolji doktor na svijetu - da ga nema, trebalo bi ga izmisliti! Bio je samnom u svim mojim lošim trenucima kao velika podrška i stručnjak, i onda i u mom najljepšem trenutku, pri rođenju moje mezimice. Šaljemo mu svi puno pusa

----------


## domy

> Bez brige, cure, dr. H. se vratio sa godišnjeg, bila sam kod njega na pregledu na Sv. Duhu u pon 1.09. i naručena za slijedeći ponedjeljak.
> I dalje ima ambulantu ponedjeljkom i dalje je na porodima iako je šef patologije. 
> Nakon dva moja poroda na kojima je i on bio, imam samo riječi hvale.
> Nadam se da će i treći puta biti negdje blizu.


Moram priznati da si mi ovime uljepšala ovaj kišni dan.
Baš sam se prepala da ga nema i reko tko će sda biti umjesto njega, grozno.
On mi je stvarno super, super naprosto me oduševio.

----------


## Lili75

Podižem temu, curke jel dr. Hafner i dalje ima TA ponedjeljkom na Sv.Duhu, koliko ranije bi se trebalo naručiti. Hvala.

----------


## mimi5

Jos uvijek radi ponedjeljkom. Ceka se cca 3 tjedn aza pregled jer im je guzva (kao i uvijek)

----------


## Lili75

joj *mimi5* hvala ti puno, jel ovo dobra broj za narudžbe: 3712-247 ?

ili trebam otići gore osobno?

----------


## mimi5

tel je 3712-196

----------


## Lili75

hvala *Mimi5.*

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Evo nekoliko friških dojmova uz ovaj topic budući da sam nedavno, po treći puta, rodila na Sv.Duhu. Htjela sam zapravo upisati nešto na topic o toxoplasmi jer sam upala u ona dva promila trudnica koje dobiju akutnu toksoplazmozu u trudnoći i iznijeti par činjenica  iz prve ruke, makar komu se javiti u takvoj, ajme Bože situaciji,  u kojoj osoba koja nije mačkoljubac  ostane preneražena pojavom  životinjskog nametnika u tijelu, ali i zatečena činjenicom kako o tox. u trudnoći, osim onoga dostupnog  i na webu, malo znaju i ginekolozi  i  infektolozi. Tražeći tu temu, a prvi put sam na nekom forumu, naišla sam i na ovu o  dr. Hafneru pa osjećam  moralnu dužnost  pridružiti se onima koji za njega imaju riječi hvale,  a i malo se čuditi onima koji misle da liječnici u našim bolnicama i s ovakvom organizacijom rada mogu biti sveci. Dr. Hafner se i u slučaju tox. (kao i u  svemu drugome) pokazao izvanredno upućen, onoliko koliko se uopće može biti upućen u ono čiji ishod u konačnici ipak ovisi o Božjoj volji. Već na prvom razgovoru na odjelu Patologije trudnoće jako se dojmio i mog muža (muški se pametnjakovići dive jedan drugome, nisu ko babe),  a meni je izvrsno legao baš taj njegov inteligentan, britki humor koji me spasio jer mi je ionako bilo dovoljno crnjaka zbog sulude dijagnoze. Kod mene je  bio čak i malo preoprezan i  „uvalio“ me u bolnicu, ali na tu je odluku utjecao niz okolnosti  i  ja bih  na njegovom mjestu postupila isto. Dakle,  što se tiče povjerenja u stručnost  dr.  Hafnera - uzela bih mu i otrov iz ruke  (isto mislim i za dr. Matijevića i dr. Habeka). I stil komuniciranja mi je odličan. Doduše, dok sam tri tjedna bila na odjelu Patologije čula sam  primjedbe  nekih žena da  „baš je taj  Hafner  drzak, na ego tripu“ i sl .  To mi se činilo pretjeranim jer je jedina lagana nervoza  koju sam  primijetila kod njega bila  na  nekakvu spiku o „prirodnom“, konteksta se ni ne sjećam,  ali sam sigurna da nisam izricala nikakve glazbene ni druge želje glede poroda, previše sam bila zaokupirana time tko će biti jači, ja ili toksoplazma. Zato mi i nije bilo jasno zbog  čega meni govori kako „mi sve imamo romantičnu predodžbu o porodu“  kad sam  daleko od  veličanja prirode  pod svaku cijenu. Priroda je divna i  moćna, ali i vrlo okrutna, a  sumnjam da bi ijedna od nas željela  ikad više sebe i svoje dijete prepustiti prirodnoj  (pozitivnoj)  selekciji kojoj smo tisućljećima bili izloženi. Pa smrtnost rodilja i novorođenčadi  smanjila se upravo zbog primjene „neprirodnih“ metoda,  a to porodničari najbolje znaju! Tek sam sad, čitajući malo ove postove o dripu i željama na porodu shvatila otkud mu  ta generalizacija. Ne kažem da žene koje ga ocjenjuju taštim  nisu u pravu, ali meni se čini da je češće u pitanju osebujan  smisao za humor koji može nekoga uvrijediti. To što ponekad  u balansiranju  ironije i sarkazma prevlada ova druga stilska figura - ne odgovara baš svima, osobito ne u emocijama nabijenoj situaciji kao što je porod. Za njih je možda bolji  dr. Habek, i on je izvrstan liječnik, ali blažeg izričaja. Možda sam  ja navikla na malo crnji humor- i za vlastitog bih muža rekla da je mekog srca, ali  tu i tamo otrovnog  jezika i rado  bih mu nekad zbog  „duhovitih“  spusteva opalila dvi iza ušiju, ali neću prijavu za obiteljsko nasilje pa se suzdržavam. Uglavnom,  uvjerena sam da je dr. Hafner  u 90 posto slučajeva drag,  strpljiv i brižan i to maksimalno, a ne znam prorade li u onih deset posto živci ili taština, no ljudski je i jedno i drugo. To što bi čovjek nekad radije bio sa ženom i djecom nego na poslu, koliko god ga volio i dobro radio, pokazuje samo da je normalan. I još nešto. Pregledi su mi kod njega uvijek bili bezbolni  i nimalo traumatični,  a to mi je užasno bitno jer nemam više snage ni živaca za raznorazne  rovokopače .Žao mi je da Hafner nema privatnu praksu,  a onaj  jedan dan u Supernovoj  gdje prati trudnoće mi ništa ne znači jer sam ja svoju karijeru nesilice završila.
Malo je glupo na forumu izigravati PR agenta nekog liječnika, kao ja sada, ali kako se na forumima očito iznose samo subjektivni dojmovi, iznijela sam i ja svoje, najviše zbog onog komentara o Hafnerovoj  platnoj  listi. Mislim da je kod takvih  likova kao što je dr. H.  u pitanju osobni ukus, kao i kod nekih jela koja su punog i snažnog okusa i mirisa,  poput  tripica ili bakalara. Ili ih jako voliš ili ih ne možeš smisliti. Ja, eto slučajno, volim i  bakalar i tripice!

----------


## Tikva

narucena sam na pregled kod dr.Hafnera u TA pa me zanima gdje je to tocno? Lezala sam na Patologiji - da li je to u onoj ordinaciji na pocetku hodnika patologije ili negdje drugdje?
I koliko se otprilike ceka (da se znam pripremiti)?   :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> narucena sam na pregled kod dr.Hafnera u TA pa me zanima gdje je to tocno? Lezala sam na Patologiji - da li je to u onoj ordinaciji na pocetku hodnika patologije ili negdje drugdje?
> I koliko se otprilike ceka (da se znam pripremiti)?


Trudnička ambulanta je dolje kat niže od Patologije. Hafner u TA radi ponedjeljkom, a na Patologiji ima ambulantu srijedom.U TA se čeka  satima, naoružaj se vodom, pecivom i časopisima, na Patologiji za tu sobu na početku hodnika čeka se nešto kraće jer se dolazi otprilike u dogovoreno vrijeme.

----------


## Tikva

Hvala! Evo ja bila u TA i stvarno je koma to cekanje...zapravo zagusljivost i vrucina su kobni :shock: tako ti je to kad te privatnik razmazi   :Grin:  
Uglavnom, bila unutra ni 2 minute, samo mi je rekao da sam zatvorena i to je to! Uzv je trajao 2 sekunde i znam samo da je plodna voda ok, a ostalo nista, ni tezinu bebe ma nista! Kontrola opet za 2 tjedna i kod sestre sam se odmah narucila - dal mogu nazvat i to odjavit te se narucit u srijedu na patologiji (mozda ce tamo detaljnije pogledat!) ili se mora imati neki ''poseban razlog'' da se ide u srijedu? :?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Hvala! Evo ja bila u TA i stvarno je koma to cekanje...zapravo zagusljivost i vrucina su kobni :shock: tako ti je to kad te privatnik razmazi   
> Uglavnom, bila unutra ni 2 minute, samo mi je rekao da sam zatvorena i to je to! Uzv je trajao 2 sekunde i znam samo da je plodna voda ok, a ostalo nista, ni tezinu bebe ma nista! Kontrola opet za 2 tjedna i kod sestre sam se odmah narucila - dal mogu nazvat i to odjavit te se narucit u srijedu na patologiji (mozda ce tamo detaljnije pogledat!) ili se mora imati neki ''poseban razlog'' da se ide u srijedu? :?


Da, mora biti poseban razlog da se ide na patologiju, a tebi je, kao i svima nama, dobro da ga nemaš i da te nitko ne mora detaljnije pregledavati. Gore idu žene na amniocentezu ili one kojima je iz bilo kojeg razloga ugrožena trudnoća, kao što samo ime kaže - tamo je patologija trudnoće, a tvoja je trudnoća očito u redu. E, da, tako ti je to kad se razmaziš u privatnoj ordinaciji, onda ti je ovo bezveze. A ja baš volim kad se s doktorima vidim što kraće! 
Mislim da se ne moraš brinuti da su ti nešto previdjeli. UZV se ni ne radi tu u istoj ambulanti već na istom katu, ali susjedna vrata. Tu se moraš posebno naručiti i onda će ti pogledati sve detaljno, težinu bebe i sve što treba, to baš traje dugo i može ti i muž biti unutra. Ovaj UZV u ambulanti na kojem si bila je samo brzinski, čisto radi potvrde da je sve OK.

----------


## sanja-m

dr. Hafner - kako sam lezala na patologiji trudnoce dovoljno dugo (7-8 tjedana) uspjela sam sakupiti i dobra i losa iskustva u komunikaciji s njim. O strucnosti mislim da nema smisla trositi rijeci - jedan je od najstrucnijih. U vecini slucajeva je strpljiv, ugodan, vrlo OK na pregledu. Kod razlike u misljenju sve je OK, dok ne dodje do mijesanja u medicinski dio posla (obicno to bude zahtjev pacijentice - "ja bih na drip, carski, ....") - tu postaje cinican, neugodan, odbrusi bez problema. Mislim da zapravo ne zeli gubiti vrijeme u razgovorima za koje unaprijed zna kako ce zavrsiti - umjesto toga zavrsi po kratkom postupku. "Obrat" nastaje u trenutku kad on skuzi da mu se pacijent mijesa u posao. Sa strane pacijentice to i ne mora izgledati tako. 
Da je sujetan i da se voli istaknuti pred svojim sefovima - istina, ali rijetki su pravi doktori koji teze savrsenstvu a da nisu takvi. Zato zivio nam nas doktor H. - da je samo vise slicnih njemu! Onaj komu se ne svidja njegov stil i strucnost moze slobodno odabrati nekog drugog. Kao sto meni u jednom navratu rece dr. H. - "mozete vi slobodno odabrati i drugu bolnicu ukoliko smatrate da vas tu ne lijece profesionalno!"  :Smile: )

----------


## Tikva

> Da, mora biti poseban razlog da se ide na patologiju, a tebi je, kao i svima nama, dobro da ga nemaš i da te nitko ne mora detaljnije pregledavati. Gore idu žene na amniocentezu ili one kojima je iz bilo kojeg razloga ugrožena trudnoća, kao što samo ime kaže - tamo je patologija trudnoće, a tvoja je trudnoća očito u redu. E, da, tako ti je to kad se razmaziš u privatnoj ordinaciji, onda ti je ovo bezveze. A ja baš volim kad se s doktorima vidim što kraće! 
> Mislim da se ne moraš brinuti da su ti nešto previdjeli. UZV se ni ne radi tu u istoj ambulanti već na istom katu, ali susjedna vrata. Tu se moraš posebno naručiti i onda će ti pogledati sve detaljno, težinu bebe i sve što treba, to baš traje dugo i može ti i muž biti unutra. Ovaj UZV u ambulanti na kojem si bila je samo brzinski, čisto radi potvrde da je sve OK.


Joj nazalost, moja trudnoca ti je visokorizicna (cijelu sam prelezala, pokupila sve sto sam mogla, cak sam neko vrijeme lezala na sv.duhu na patologiji) al evo nas na kraju (jos 3 tjedna do 38.!!).
Poanta je sto se nisam sama narucivala nego me moj privatni ginic narucio kod njega jer je najstrucniji i onda me zaista zacudilo to sto je sve tako brzo bilo gotovo - nije pogledao niti povijest bolesti, niti trudnicku knjizicu,  nista!

ono sto je sanja-m rekla takav sam dojam dobila o njemu ali ne moze se on ljutiti da mu se netko mijesa u posao kad niti ne pogleda sto je s trudnocom bilo do tada! Mislim ja nisam nista prigovorila jer se nisam ni snasla, prije sam bila vani  :/ 
Zaista vjerujem da je covjek strucan ali takoder mislim da u strucnost spada i pogledati sto se do njegovog pregleda dogadalo te onda dati svoje misljenje!   :Smile: 

Frendice koje su gore rodile su mi rekle da ti i mjere zdjelicu i promjer bebine glave da se vidi jel treba carski ili moze vaginalno? U kojem se to tjednu radi?

----------


## Mima

http://Kao sto meni u jednom navratu...fesionalno!" )

Rekao bi čovjek da mu je ćaća sagradio Sveti Duh.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kod razlike u misljenju sve je OK, dok ne dodje do mijesanja u medicinski dio posla (obicno to bude zahtjev pacijentice - "ja bih na drip, carski, ....") - tu postaje cinican, neugodan, odbrusi bez problema. Mislim da zapravo ne zeli gubiti vrijeme u razgovorima za koje unaprijed zna kako ce zavrsiti - umjesto toga zavrsi po kratkom postupku.  Kao sto meni u jednom navratu rece dr. H. - "mozete vi slobodno odabrati i drugu bolnicu ukoliko smatrate da vas tu ne lijece profesionalno!" )


Priznajem, možda ja nisam normalna, možda sam obraz-opanak, ali mene takav pristup izaziva i zabavlja.
 :Laughing:  Njemu sam došla zbog  toksoplazme i baš se poklopilo da je UZV stalno pokazivao kako je beba dosta mala (općenito), a i puno manja nego što su mi bile bebe u ranijim trudnoćama pa je dr. Hafner zbog opravdanog  opreza (ma više da zaštiti sebe nego mene)  upisao u karton „hospitalizacija“ i kaže on meni –„OK, vidimo se sutra ovdje na odjelu, ponesite uputnicu za hospitalizaciju“.  Ja malo u šoku, ali odlučna – „Nema šansi, sa mnom je sve u redu, s bebom je sve ok, neću ja ići ni ležati u bolnicu ni na silu rodit“! 8) 

E, čovjek je automatski pošizio, drži se kao cool, a vjerovat ne može  :shock: pa počne prodiku  -  :Evil or Very Mad:  „Pa je l znate vi da mi ovdje imamo  3000 poroda godišnje, šta vi mislite kud bih ja stigao da sa svakom trudnicom pregovaram, mi zbog 20 posto kritičnih moramo biti na oprezu i kod oni 80 posto kod kojih će proći sve u redu,bla,bla...“.

 Meni je samo proletilo kroz glavu- znam ja sve to, ali te ne doživljavam,  8) sa  mnom ćeš morati pregovarati jer nisam ni ja sebe kraj ceste našla.Nisam se uopće raspravljala s njim  -čovjek ima svoje razloge, ja svoje, oboje imamo zdrav razum i to je bilo to. 8) 
 Otišla sam u bolnicu tek dva tjedna poslije toga, kad sam ocijenila da je pogodno, a i to je bilo prerano. Vrlo sam dobro bila upućena u situaciju, a i znala sam da je lik inteligentan i ne bi mi bez pisane potvrde samo tako popustio da je postojala prava medicinska indikacija za hospitalizaciju. 
To što sam odbila hospitalizaciju pisalo mi je u svim papirima pa su me poslije njegovi kolege gledali ko nekakvu gerilu i iščuđavali se – zašto ste odbili?Hafneru ste odbili? Očito tamo mister H. nešto gazduje.
Ja malo perverzno uživam u provociranju takvih živčenjaka, što mogu, osobito ako mi ne djeluju u svojoj biti maliciozni, a za njega baš mislim da je dobar,samo mu treba opaliti par čvrga kad se zaigra gazdovanja.
 A da sam smatrala da H. nešto griješi,  otišla bih s tog njegovog posjeda na Sv. Duhu sigurno. Samo, uvijek i svugdje trebamo misliti na sebe i čini mi se da si ti, Tikva, u startu trebala dobiti uputnicu za pregled na patologiji i tamo se naručiti, nisam sigurna, ali ne može nitko znati bolje od tebe, trebaš napomenuti što ti je. Baš ću sutra napisati post o svom slučaju s toksoplazmom (napokon) gdje sam se uvjerila da se liječnicima ne smije slijepo vjerovati, oni su tu da pomognu, ali za ono što se nas tiče same se moramo izboriti. A što se tiče mjerenja zdjelice, rodila sam tri puta i nikad mi nitko nije mjerio širinu zdjelice.

----------


## bajadera

Meni se Hafner zamjerio jer me 5 min. prije trećeg carskog pitao jel hoću sterilizaciju?J.... kao da idem vadit zub... :shock:

----------


## Maxime

bajadera, vjerujem da i sama znas da je maksimalan broj carskih rezova koji se mogu izvesti tri i onda ljecnici automatski pitaju da li zena zeli sterilizaciju. Ne vidim nista lose u pitanju, bitan je ton ....

----------


## bajadera

> bajadera, vjerujem da i sama znas da je maksimalan broj carskih rezova koji se mogu izvesti tri i onda ljecnici automatski pitaju da li zena zeli sterilizaciju. Ne vidim nista lose u pitanju, bitan je ton ....


Pa ček nisam glupa, al 5 minuta prije carskog, a ne na pregledima?!

----------


## Maxime

ne znam koja je inace praksa, kada sam bila u predradjaoni na sv. duhu bila je ista prica. zena je isla na treci carski, prije nego sto su dosli po nju su ju pitali da li zeli da naprave sterilizaciju. zena je odgovorila da nece, ginekolozi su upozorili na moguce posljedice i to je bilo to ...

----------


## bajadera

ja to ne kužim, pa valjda trebaš nešto potpisati i o tome razgovarati doma?!ok je pitati al prije, brate!

----------


## Peterlin

A možda je čovjek samo htio podsjetiti da je sad taj trenutak (dakako, uz prethodni dogovor doma).

----------


## bajadera

pa naravno da sam znala da pitaju,a li mi ovo jednostavno nije u redu tako iz neba pa u rebra, nakon 10-tak pregleda prije...

I nikad se ne bi sterilizirala,koliko god bilo opasno po mene, ipak je to organ bez kojeg bi tijelo i život funkcionirali drugačije

----------


## Peterlin

> pa naravno da sam znala da pitaju,a li mi ovo jednostavno nije u redu tako iz neba pa u rebra, nakon 10-tak pregleda prije...
> 
> I nikad se ne bi sterilizirala,*koliko god bilo opasno po mene*, ipak je to organ bez kojeg bi tijelo i život funkcionirali drugačije


Imam primjer iz obitelji kad je osoba rekla DA u takvoj situaciji, jer bi novom trudnoćom ugrozila svoje zdravlje, možda i život. To je odluka za koju mnogi imaju razloga, pogotovo ako imaju djecu koja ih trebaju zdrave i u snazi. No, da ne odem jako offt. - da sam se našla u situaciji, takvu bih informaciju smatrala dobrodošlom, jer se čin (podvezivanje jajovoda - niš se ne reže) može usput  obaviti upravo u tom trenutku... Možda sam u krivu, ali to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## bajadera

Ok, slažem se,al ja sam vjernik. Pazim da se ne dogodi po četvrti put a ostalo je u Božjim rukama!Makr potajno priželjkujem i četvrto, alnek prođe malo vremena...

----------


## Mima

bajadera, totalno si u pravu. 5 minuta prije carskog nije vrijeme za postavljanje takvog pitanja.

----------


## bajadera

> bajadera, totalno si u pravu. 5 minuta prije carskog nije vrijeme za postavljanje takvog pitanja.


Hvala!  :Heart:  I žao mi je jer kad sam trebala na prvu kontrolu slomio je nogu na skijanju pa ga nisam ni vidjela....inače bi mu rekla  :Grin:

----------


## stellita

meni je samo bad sto imam termin u kolovozu pa sada kada su naravno godišnji (razumljivo apsolutno) svaki tjedan mi netko drugi gleda uzv bebe...  :Rolling Eyes:  a inače mi sve vodi dr. Hafner....nadam se da se neću trebati porađati prije nego se on vrati........uh uh uh  :Love:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> meni je samo bad sto imam termin u kolovozu pa sada kada su naravno godišnji (razumljivo apsolutno) svaki tjedan mi netko drugi gleda uzv bebe...  a inače mi sve vodi dr. Hafner....nadam se da se neću trebati porađati prije nego se on vrati........uh uh uh


,a

stellita, ti jako dobro znaš što je stručnost (ostala si mi u sjećanju s nekih drugih topica) i znaš da to imaš u Hafneru pa shvaćam tvoju bojazan ako ga neće biti.
 Ja sam na svom porodu bila duboko nesretna i zabrinuta samo kad je on to popodne morao otići u privatnu kliniku na posao, a bio mi je cijelo jutro prisutan, sve do popodne, na prvom dijelu poroda.
Moja se bojazan pokazala opravdanom. Puno bi mi značilo samo da je bio u zgradi, ne mora kraj mene, da ga se moglo pozvati, ali nije.
Želim ti samo, ako ne bude Hafnera, da bude netko drugi od njegovih kolega iz starije službe i da ti sve prođe OK. 
Sretno, najsretnije tebi i bebicama!

----------


## freya7

naručila sam se kod dr. Hafnera 21.9.

po postovima vidim da je čovjek ok  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će i meni biti super  :Smile:

----------


## freya7

> naručila sam se kod dr. Hafnera 21.9.
> 
> po postovima vidim da je čovjek ok 
> 
> Nadam se da će i meni biti super


ima li tko što za reći o njemu   :Smile:

----------


## bajadera

Jako miran, staložen, škrt na riječima, ali ulijeva povjerenje, super doktor!Sluša mjuzu pri porodu, a kad svoje obavi zahvali svima i ode!  :Laughing:

----------


## freya7

> Jako miran, staložen, škrt na riječima, ali ulijeva povjerenje, super doktor!Sluša mjuzu pri porodu, a kad svoje obavi zahvali svima i ode!


cooler  :D 

ne trba mi neka ulizica, samo da je normalan.... :Smile:

----------


## Nao Noa

Bila sam nekoliko puta kod njega na pregledu u privanoj poliklinici. Išla sam zbog izuzetno dobrih priča o njemu kao dijagnostičaru. a ujedno nije ni paničar, baš cooler. Jedino što sam doživjela i malo arogantniji pristup kad se nisam slagala s njim u vezi nekih stvari u zdravstu. Ono - različita mišljenja jedino. Al inače mi je bio stvarno super.

----------


## freya7

> Bila sam nekoliko puta kod njega na pregledu u privanoj poliklinici. Išla sam zbog izuzetno dobrih priča o njemu kao dijagnostičaru. a ujedno nije ni paničar, baš cooler. Jedino što sam doživjela i malo arogantniji pristup kad se nisam slagala s njim u vezi nekih stvari u zdravstu. Ono - različita mišljenja jedino. Al inače mi je bio stvarno super.


ovo me sve ohrabljuje....:D 

ako se smije znati gdje ste se azišli u mišljenju   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nao Noa

Pa, redom:
1. Zašto davati drip za ubrzavanje poroda u većini slučajeva? (ne naravno kad postoji medicinska opravdanost) i s  tim povezano: zašto doktori ne nađu minutu da objasne zašto sam dobila drip?
2. shvaćam da su gužve u rodilištima, ali to ne bi smjelo utjecati na tijek poroda. Nismo krave na pokretnoj traci. PO njmu je to vrijeđanje doktora i struke.
3.i takve stvari općenite, ono o čemu pišemo i čitamo po forumima.

Ne očekujem da kraljevski tretman niti ništa takvo, nego ono, ljudsko dostojanstvo koje se prema mom mišljenju izgubi čim uđem u neku bolničku ustanovu (čast izuzecima!)

----------


## Nao Noa

Bio je na porodu bliskoj prijateljici - i bila je prezadovoljna, prebacit će se kod njega i u drugim ginekološkim pregledima.

----------


## freya7

uh....morat ću šutiti  :Smile:

----------


## cat

Bok cure,
uskoro bi trebala roditi na SD i kako nebi htjela ici na inducirani porod samo da me porodi moj doktor koji mi vodi trudnocu, zanima me dali postoji praksa da ti tvoj doktor dodje na porod ukoliko nije njegova smjena ili bi mislili da nisam normalna kad bi ga to pitala?!  :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Koliko ja znam, ako nije inducirani ne prisustvuje dr koji ti je vodio trudnocu, osim ako je bas u smjeni.
Tako je meni bilo oba  puta, nije me smetalo jer  su i druga dva dr-a bila za svaku pohvalu.

Mozes ga pitati nesto tipa, kakva je procedura kod vas i sl..sigurno nece misliti da si glupa.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Meni se Hafner zamjerio jer me 5 min. prije trećeg carskog pitao jel hoću sterilizaciju?J.... kao da idem vadit zub... :shock:


Od frendice sam ubrala info da se navodno moze ici 4 puta. Po nekim novim standardima. No ne znam koji je njen izvor.

----------


## stellita

*ana* eto nije mi bio H na porodu ali je cijela ekipa a bilo ih je preko desetak bila izvrsno uhodana......od dr. Dukića preko dr.Bekavac i dr. Ujevića te sestara Goge i Biljane...svaka im čast na stručnosti i brzini.....[/b]

----------


## cat

Lucija_zg- ma sve si mislim da se i ja prepustim pa kome dopadnem u ruke, naravo ukoliko  sa trudnocom i dalje bude sve u najboljem redu.
vjerojatno je to i njima tlaka.

po svemu sudeci cijela ekipa je ok, barem se nadam da ce tako biti kada i ja dodjem

----------


## domy

Znači još uvijek je dr. Hafner na SD
Odlično nešto se neko vrjeme pričalo da je otišao u privatnike i već sam se pobojala.
On mi je obavio prvi porod carski spinalno i sve je odlično prošlo i bila sam jako zadovoljna.
Tako da sam mislila ponovo kod njega.
Od kad bi trebala ići kod njega na preglede u bolnicu da me on porodi.
Zadnji put sam došla u 33 tjednu ali preko neke gospođe koja inaće radi  rađaoni ali sad je u penziji, pa ne znam kak sad to sve funkcionira

----------


## freya7

dr.Hafner je mrak :D  :D 
danas sam bila kod njega.....svaka mu čast, šposvetio mi se maximalno...uopće nisam imala osjećaj da sam kao na traci...što su mi svi govorili za trudničke ambulante u bolnicama...

----------


## bajadera

> dr.Hafner je mrak :D  :D 
> danas sam bila kod njega.....svaka mu čast, šposvetio mi se maximalno...uopće nisam imala osjećaj da sam kao na traci...što su mi svi govorili za trudničke ambulante u bolnicama...


A jel inače spadaš na SD? Čujem da se sad ne može ako tam ne pripadaš

----------


## freya7

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dr.Hafner je mrak :D  :D 
> danas sam bila kod njega.....svaka mu čast, šposvetio mi se maximalno...uopće nisam imala osjećaj da sam kao na traci...što su mi svi govorili za trudničke ambulante u bolnicama...
> 
> 
> A jel inače spadaš na SD? Čujem da se sad ne može ako tam ne pripadaš


spadam

----------


## domy

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dr.Hafner je mrak :D  :D 
> danas sam bila kod njega.....svaka mu čast, šposvetio mi se maximalno...uopće nisam imala osjećaj da sam kao na traci...što su mi svi govorili za trudničke ambulante u bolnicama...
> 
> 
> A jel inače spadaš na SD? Čujem da se sad ne može ako tam ne pripadaš


Mene isto ovo zanima.
trenutno sam 25tjedan trudna i prvu trudnoću sam završila na sv. Duhu.
Odnosno od 33 tjedna sam tamo išla na preglede kod DR. Haftnera ali tada sam išla po preporuci i bez beda su me primili.
Rodila sam spinalno ko Dr. Haftnera na preporuku moje oftamologice i bilo je sve ok.
E sad bi također htjela na SV. Duh i to baš kod Hafnera ali ne znam kakva je procedura.
Prepostavljam da se moram naručiti?
E sad da li će me primiti ako ne spadam kod njih?
I kada bi trebala krenuti kod njih na preglede?
Jer ima veze kaj sam već

----------


## kovrčava

Za dr. Hafnera mogu reći samo riječi hvale, fenomenalan kao stručnjak i pristupačan kao osoba.Vodila sam kod njega trudnoću i prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## kovrčava

> bajadera prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  freya7 prvotno napisa
> ...



dr.Hafner ima trudničku ambulantu pon. na sv. duhu, a srijedom uzv, ne bi trebalo biti problema , a radi i privatno u poliklinici Supernova u Savskoj ulici.

----------


## domy

> domy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bajadera prvotno napisa
> ...


Ok znaći samo se naručim i to je to.
reci jel znaš možda broj telefona na koji bi trebala nazvati da se naručim?

Samo ne kužim ovo ponedeljkom pregled a srijedom ultrazvuk, pa ja bi htjela na ultrazvuk.
A kja radi na pregledu?
Sad sam 25 tjedana kad bi trebala doći u kojem tjednu da me prime, i još napomena ja ne spadam tamo jel to bed.

----------


## andream

> A kja radi na pregledu?


Ponedjeljkom popodne ima samo preglede bez UZV-a, te očitava CTG-e. UZV je preko puta ambulante za preglede i za njega se posebno naručuje i treba posebna uputnica. I ja potpisujem za Hafnera da je izvrstan, mene je odmah hospitalizirao dva tjedna prije poroda što se pokazalo izvrsnim i za mene i za bebu.
A da li će te primiti na SD ne znam, mene su odmah pitali gdje stanujem i tek onda upisali kao pacijenta. Možda je drugačije ako obaviš prethodno privatnu kontrolu kod njega...

----------


## domy

Jel zna netko broj telefona na koji mogu nazvati da se naručim kod Dr. Hafnera?

----------


## kovrčava

> Jel zna netko broj telefona na koji mogu nazvati da se naručim kod Dr. Hafnera?


Mislim da je jedan od ova dva broja za uzv na sv. duhu kod njega srijedom , gore na patologiji trudnoće, tamo on radi uzv, evo brojevi  3712223 ili 3712196, probaj na jedan od ta dva.

----------


## domy

> domy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel zna netko broj telefona na koji mogu nazvati da se naručim kod Dr. Hafnera?
> 
> 
> Mislim da je jedan od ova dva broja za uzv na sv. duhu kod njega srijedom , gore na patologiji trudnoće, tamo on radi uzv, evo brojevi  3712223 ili 3712196, probaj na jedan od ta dva.


Hvala puno kovrčava  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

> Ponedjeljkom popodne ima samo preglede bez UZV-a, te očitava CTG-e. UZV je preko puta ambulante za preglede i za njega se posebno naručuje i treba posebna uputnica.


Ja sam u 39. tjednu bila kod dr. Hafnera u TA jer je moj doktor bio na godišnjem i nije mi radio pregled već samo UZV.

----------


## lukava puščica

nena - jabuka bas si mi simpaticna, citala sam na prosloj str ono tvoje iskustvo

a bajaderi sam samo htjela reci   :Taps:  nije bas galantno niti je trenutak da te tako pitaju za sterilizaciju, ali valjda kuzis zasto su pitali...

inace pridruzujem se komplimentima dr.hafyja i veseli me sto je krenuo i u privatne vode.

a sad jedno pitanje generalno o SD: koji kvartovi tamo spadaju, tj. koga ne stjeraju pri narudžbi u TA i što ako mi uputnica dolazi iz doma zdravlja koje ne spada u njihovo područje?

----------


## kovrčava

> nena - jabuka bas si mi simpaticna, citala sam na prosloj str ono tvoje iskustvo
> 
> a bajaderi sam samo htjela reci   nije bas galantno niti je trenutak da te tako pitaju za sterilizaciju, ali valjda kuzis zasto su pitali...
> 
> inace pridruzujem se komplimentima dr.hafyja i veseli me sto je krenuo i u privatne vode.
> 
> a sad jedno pitanje generalno o SD: koji kvartovi tamo spadaju, tj. koga ne stjeraju pri narudžbi u TA i što ako mi uputnica dolazi iz doma zdravlja koje ne spada u njihovo područje?



Uglavnom spada zapadni dio grada, rudeš, malešnica ,špansko i sl, ali ne vjerujem da su radikalni što se tiče vraćanja trudnica, ipak imaš pravo odabrati gdje želiš roditi i nitko ti ne može to uskratiti, bolnica po izboru, i ne bi te smjeli vratiti, pokaži im zube ako pokušaju.
 :Mad:  .

----------


## Fish

Nisam baš detaljno prešla topic, ali ne mogu vjerovati da je dr Hafner toliko hvaljen... Prvo dijete rodila sam na SD prije 4 godine, kad je Hafner bio dežuran, a ja nisam imala pojma tko je kakav u idealističkoj predodži da su valjda svi o.k.; i bio je ljubazan, ali na moje totalno pravilne trudove i brzo otvaranje, nakon što sam tamo provela ukupno 30 min, rekao je ODLIČNO, a zatim "Sad ćete dobiti drip i začas ste gotovi", i naravno nisam se stigla ni snaći kad mi je drip već kapao, bez ikakve potrebe. Ja sam drugi put BJEŽALA OD NJEGA. Osim toga, kasnije je mojoj poznanici, koja ga je isto kao većina ovdje, željela na porodu, naplatio dogovor da će joj biti na porodu. Koliko god da bio stručan, to mi je   :Mad:  !

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena - jabuka bas si mi simpaticna, citala sam na prosloj str ono tvoje iskustvo
> 
> a bajaderi sam samo htjela reci   nije bas galantno niti je trenutak da te tako pitaju za sterilizaciju, ali valjda kuzis zasto su pitali...


Hvala *puščica*, prvi put vidim tvoj nick i baš sam se nasmijala, podsjetio me je na dane djetinjstva, džiza, otkad nisam čula za lukavu puščicu  :Laughing:  , već bih bila i zaboravila.

Nisam se prije osvrtala na ovo pitanje o sterilizaciji tijekom  3. carskog, ali u tomu ne vidim ama baš ništa čudno, štoviše, mislim da je to dio standardne procedure, da je to zadnje provjeravajuće pitanje, ono - sad se još možete predomisliti u zadnji čas, ali naravno da ste o tomu puno, puno ranije dobro razmislli i odlučili. S medicinske strane, njima je to očito logično da se netko ne upušta  nakon trećeg carskog u rizik iduće trudnoće i poroda, a naše vjerske stavove i odluke smo mi već davno prije dolaska na stol za carski trebali pretumbati u glavi i razriješiti.
Njihovo je pitanje upućeno čisto radi provjere, ne da tada krene moralna rasprava.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Za plaćanje posebnog dogovora glede dolaska na porod, hm, to naravno, nije ni legalno ni moralno, kao, uostalom,  ni to da nam majstori rade popravke po kućama u fušu, ni da babice dolaze iz inozemstva, ali je nekakva praksa.

  Ja nisam tražila nikakav poseban dogovor za porod, a da jesam, obraz mi ne bi dozvolio da to ne platim jer bih zamislila nas, na stotine trudnice, koje bi htjele baš tog svog određenog liječnika na porodu (svejedno kojeg) 

i da on uopće nema privatni život niti treba dolaziti kući ikad jer mi  rađamo u bilo koje doba dana i noći, a htjele bismo (iz sasvim ljudskih i shvatljivih razloga) da tamo bude netko u koga imamo povjerenja.


Naravno da je to apsolutno neizvedivo, i naravno da oni tek rijetko na to pristaju, i da im veću ulogu u tomu igra privatno poznanstvo nego novac, a kad već pristanu, meni je normalno da im se plati.

Već sam rekla na jednom topicu da se svi sindikati bune kad se radnicima ne plati prekovremeni rad, i mismo povrijeđeni ako se  
   nama ne plati,
 a sad bi liječnik trebao altruistički i volonterski trčati od kuće,
 od svoje djece i besplatno, izvan radnog vremena, porađati žene :/ .

Načelno se osvrćem na tu praksu, ja osobno nisam ni pokušavala bilo što dogovarati, baš zato što imam eto takav stav kakav imam.   :Smile:

----------


## kovrčava

> lukava puščica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nena - jabuka bas si mi simpaticna, citala sam na prosloj str ono tvoje iskustvo
> 
> a bajaderi sam samo htjela reci   nije bas galantno niti je trenutak da te tako pitaju za sterilizaciju, ali valjda kuzis zasto su pitali...
> 
> 
> Hvala *puščica*, prvi put vidim tvoj nick i baš sam se nasmijala, podsjetio me je na dane djetinjstva, džiza, otkad nisam čula za lukavu puščicu  , već bih bila i zaboravila.
> ...




Potpisujem, odličan odgovor na tzv. plaćanje prisustvu poroda. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, i smatra da je u pravu i da treba biti onako kako si zamisli, a uistinu se treba zapitati što je s liječnicima, oni nama onda svakao trebaju biti dostupni 24 sata, bez mogućnosti privatnog života, e pa nemre to samo tako................!
P.S. Hafner-stručan i fenomenalan liječnik!

----------


## darva

I ja sam bila kod dr.Hafnera prije par godina.Nisu bile bas neke lijepe okolnosti za mene,ali njemu samo pohvale.Pristup profesionalan a ujedno i  emocionalan,onako kako zamisljam da bi doktor trebao biti. Cista petica   :Smile:

----------


## Fish

> Potpisujem, odličan odgovor na tzv. plaćanje prisustvu poroda. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, i smatra da je u pravu i da treba biti onako kako si zamisli, a uistinu se treba zapitati što je s liječnicima, oni nama onda svakao trebaju biti dostupni 24 sata, bez mogućnosti privatnog života, e pa nemre to samo tako................!
> P.S. Hafner-stručan i fenomenalan liječnik!


Nikad nisam ni pomislila, a kamoli napisala da dr moraju nama uvijek biti 24 sata dostupni i to besplatno... Hafner je u slučaju koji sam spomenula na kraju bio odsutan, a ipak je uzeo novce - javio je "zamjeni" da bude posebno ljubazna. Dakle, radi se o tome da određeni doktori naplaćuju ljudski tretman, a ne svoj prekovremeni rad. Ja razumijem vašu logiku, ali htjela sam zapravo reći da si ga ja ne bih posebno željela - ni besplatno, a kamoli naplatno, jer ne favorizira prirodan porod (ako se nije promijenio). Moj prvi porod bi sigurno bio ljepši da on nije naišao, u to sam sigurna.

----------


## Fish

> Meni se Hafner zamjerio jer me 5 min. prije trećeg carskog pitao jel hoću sterilizaciju?J.... kao da idem vadit zub... :shock:


Meni se u ovome ne sviđa neosoban pristup. Znam mladu ženu koja je na Sv. Duhu na carski rodila šestero djece (zdrave i lijepe), sve uz podršku svog ginekologa. Radi se o tome da joj je nakon svakog poroda maternica više nego super zacijelila.  :Wink:

----------


## chora

ovako ....mene zanima ovo.....ako sam njegova privatna pacijentica..može li mi radi toga biti na porodu.

----------


## kovrčava

> ovako ....mene zanima ovo.....ako sam njegova privatna pacijentica..može li mi radi toga biti na porodu.


Pa ovisi kako se dogovoriš  s njim, pretpostavljam.

----------


## chora

da li tko zna za dr.Hafnera , kojim danom radi u trudničkoj ambulanti na Sv.Duhu i da li ima koji dan da radi samo na ultrazvuku?

----------


## pingo29

Nakon što mi se Petrova zgadila, Sv. Duh i Hafner mi se čine kao pravo osvježenje

----------


## chora

> da li tko zna za dr.Hafnera , kojim danom radi u trudničkoj ambulanti na Sv.Duhu i da li ima koji dan da radi samo na ultrazvuku?


zna li itko?

----------


## srecica

Prije dvije godine je imao srijedom ultrazvuk, a ambulantu mislim cetvrtkom (ne sjecam se vise).
Nazovi gore trudnicku ambulantu i dobiti info iz prve ruke  :Wink: 




> Trudnička ambulanta
> radno vrijeme: 
> ponedjeljak-četvrtak od 08.00  do 20.00 sati
> petkom od 08.00 do 16.00 sati
> predbilježbe na  telefon: 01/3712196
> 
> Ginekološki ultrazvuk
> radno vrijeme:  ponedjeljak-petak od 08.00 do 16.00 sati
> predbilježbe na telefon:  01/3712247

----------


## intui 290

doktor hafner je super super sve pohvale i preporuke.nakraju smo postali prijatelji i dao mi je svoj broj ma ljudina samo takva

----------


## Lili75

*Intui290*, jel onda znaš jesu mu pregledi još uvijek PON?
i mene zanima ako sam mu privatna paciejntica jer mogu računat na njegovo prisustvo na porodu. Jel netko zna?

----------


## meri78

> i mene zanima ako sam mu privatna paciejntica jer mogu računat na njegovo prisustvo na porodu. Jel netko zna?


ne ako se s njim drugačije ne dogovoriš

ili ako ne krene baš kada je on u smjeni

----------


## Lili75

hvala* meri78*, jesi ti vodila T. kod njega privatno? jesi bila zadovoljna?

----------


## meri78

jesam vodila sam trudnoću kod njega i zadovoljna sam. i išla sam kod njega zato jer sam se u prvoj trudnoći na onim zadnjim pregledima u bolnici oduševila s njim

----------


## freya7

meni je on fenomenalan....
žisto me oduševio na zadnjim pregledima u bolnici....

ja opet vodim kod dr. Kosa trudnoću, on je super ali htjela sam kod Dr.hafnera privatno....ali on samo utorkom popodne  u Supernovi, a meni to nikako nije pasalo....tako da sam opet kod dr.Kosa, a u bolnici ću kod dr.Hafnera

----------


## Smokvica.

Pozdrav žene!
Planiram kod Hafnera ići privatno, jeli uspjelo kojoj od vas da se dogovori s njim da bude na porodu?

----------


## andream

To i mene zanima. Doduše ja kod njega idem na preglede na UZV u ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću. Meni je bio prisutan u par navrata tijekom prvog poroda, podržao me u dobivanju epiduralne i nekako se nadam da će tako proći i drugi porod.

----------


## Smokvica.

Andream, zašto ga jednostavno ne pitaš slijedeći put?
Meni su rekli da je jako susretljiv, i dolazak nekom na porod po dogovoru mu nije stran pojam  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Neugodno mi je pitati direktno, zato i pitam ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## kovrčava

Išla sam kod njega u supernovu i dogovorila porod.

----------


## Boxica

nekoliko frendica se dogovorilo s njim za CR, neznam kako je za vaginalne porode

----------


## andream

a jel su ti dogovori bili zbog želja pacijentica ili su postojale indikacije za carski?

----------


## Boxica

*andream* šaljem pp

----------


## koksy

Ja  bi podjelila jos nesto o njemu. Jako me ugodno iznenadio kad sam mu u ovoj zadnjoj trudnoci dosla na pregled a on me se sjetio! A zadnji put sam bila kod njega kad sam izgubila bebu prije 5,5 godina a on je samnom sve to prolazio. I bio je odusevljen kad sam mu rekla da vec imam jednog sina, gledao je cak sliku u mobitelu. Meni je to bilo nevjerovatno, pregledao je stotine ako ne i tisuce zena otad a eto, sjetio se mene i kako mi je bilo tesko. Ma ljudina je samo takva!  :Heart:

----------


## Smokvica.

Ja sam se evo napokon smirila.. Iako svaki dan prevrtim po glavi tijek
prvog poroda  :Sad: 
naručila sam se kod njega za 6 dana, nadam se da će me oduševit kao i vas sve ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Kjavica

Evo da ja kažem da sam završila na hitnom carskom kod njega radi nenapredovanja poroda i da nije bilo njega ne znam kako bi se sve završilo jer je u sekundi odreagirao, objasnio mi kako stvari stoje i u roku pola sata sam vec bila sa svojom bebicom! 3. dan me on osobno pustio da idem doma, znaci, kao da sam rodila vaginalno, nakon 7 dana vise nisam osjećala niti rez niti ikakve tegobe vezane uz operaciju. Pratila sam kraj trudnoće kod njega tako da smo se znali kad sam došla rodit, a meni se potrefilo da sam došla u srijedu navecer u predradaonu, a gore u rodiliste tek u četvrtak ujutro taman nakon sto mu je počela smjena pa sam umjesto urlikanja aaaaaaaaa za vrijeme trudova, vikala "zovite mi hafnera, ja sam njegova!"  :Smile:  meni je bio super i sljedeći put idem kod njega gdje god bio. Sad radi privatno i u poliklinici BetaPlus...

----------


## Jedna Draga Mamica

Ja sam privatno vodila trudnoću od dr. Hafnera i bio je prekrasan, drag i predivan dok nisam ušla u rađaonicu. Tamo je postao drzak, bezobrazan i bezosjećajan. Iako smo se dogovorili da će mi biti prusutan na porodz, doktor H. je jednostavno nestao. Nakon 5 sati tiskanja, završila sam na carskom rezu, gdje je ustanovoljeno da su mi kosti previše uske, ili kako on kažu "nježna građa zdjelice" da nikada ne bi uspjela roditi normalnim putem. Mene samo znaima kako doktor kojemu plaćaš 500 kuna svaki mjesec za pregled to ne vidi?

----------


## Totto

jesi li imala partnera na porodu? nije mi ovo drago pročitati jer sam se i ja odlučila i dogovorila za porod kog njega..

----------


## jelena.O

gle i ja imam usku zdjelicu, i staln mi je jedam prastari ginič pričal kak sam građena ko rukometašica, ma što mu to značilo, prvi je završil na carski,ali zbog tlaka, ali su mi za drugi dali šansu i skoro je ispalo prirodno, da u zadnji  čas nije iskočio tlak ili ...

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja  bi podjelila jos nesto o njemu. Jako me ugodno iznenadio kad sam mu u ovoj zadnjoj trudnoci dosla na pregled a on me se sjetio! A zadnji put sam bila kod njega kad sam izgubila bebu prije 5,5 godina a on je samnom sve to prolazio. I bio je odusevljen kad sam mu rekla da vec imam jednog sina, gledao je cak sliku u mobitelu. Meni je to bilo nevjerovatno, pregledao je stotine ako ne i tisuce zena otad a eto, sjetio se mene i kako mi je bilo tesko. Ma ljudina je samo takva!


 :Heart: 

Ovo je lijepo čitati. Inače, meni je bio na drugom porodu. Isto imam dobro iskustvo.

----------


## Charlie

Zna li mozda netko kojim danom/danima dr. Hafner radi privatno?

----------


## Smokvica.

> Zna li mozda netko kojim danom/danima dr. Hafner radi privatno?


Utorkom posli 16  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Hvala Smokvice, a zna netko mozda kojim danom je u Beta Plus?

----------


## saint spirit

Samo dobra iskustva imam sa primarijusom Hafnerom.Ja na početku svoje visokorizične trudnoće nisam htjela piti lijek koji mi je prepisao hematolog te sam tražila razgovor sa prim. koji je i došao i sve mi potanko objasnio kako i zašto to moram piti.Drugi put mi je riješio visok tlak nakon cr tako da mi je uz gomilu tableta on prepisao beta blokator koji je riješio stvar .Danas sam na samo jednoj vrsti tableta(nakon 6).

----------


## freya7

Gdje radi dr.Hafner privatno, u poliklinici Betaplus? Jos negdje?

----------


## Smokvica.

u savskoj, zaboravih ime poliklinike..prolaz pored trgovine s tepisima

----------


## Idnom

Radi u Poliklinici Supernova u Savskoj.

----------


## Peterlin

> Radi u Poliklinici Supernova u Savskoj.


x

I danas nakon 12 godina rado ga se sjetim.

----------


## kovrčava

U supernovoj u savskoj i u betaplusu u v.holjevca

----------


## Fimo

U nekoliko navrata tijekom 5 god bila sam u doticaju s njime kao pacijentica na SD, ne njegova. Uvijek je bio spreman na objašnjenje, razumljivo, s dozom duhovitosti i optimizma. Rado ga se sjetim...

----------


## freya7

Hvala na odgovorima..... :Smile:

----------


## mona

i meni je on super,sve tri trudnoće mi je vodio.Igrom slučaja mi je bio na porodu samo jednom ali i kada nije bio na porodu došao mi je na babinjače da me vidi i iskomentira porod.i uvijek me se je sjetio kada sam došla s novom trudnoćom

----------


## Wikki

trudnoću sam vodila privatno kod Hafnera u Supernovi, pristupačan, strpljiv, duhovit  ali nažalost moje iskustvo je ipak negativno, naime kod mene je previdio HELLP sindrom...u 38. TT me je poslao kući s redovitog pregleda s tlakom 140/90 (inače imam tlak 90/60), povišenim jetrenim enzimima i trombocitima 100.Samoinicijativno sam drugi dan otišla u bolnicu i time spasila sebe i dijete  :Yes:  Da nebi bilo sumnje, nalaze koje je imao Dr.Hafner nedvojbeno su ukazivali na HELLP samo naravno ja u tom trenu to nisam mogla znati, nekoliko ginekologa je to kasnije potvrdilo.Zbilja mi nije jasno kako se to moglo dogoditi... :Confused:

----------


## andream

Wikki, kad je to bilo?
Interesantno, kod mene je bilo obrnuto, slučajno se zatekao kad je moj dr koji mi je vodio trudnoću otišao doma jer mu je završila smjena, i čim sam došla s netom dobivenim nalazima, smjestio u bolnicu 2 tj pred porod. Imala sam preklampsiju, visoki tlak s naoticanjem, doduše ništa od lijekova nisam uzimala ta dva tjedna, više su tempirali kad je trenutak za indukciju. I bio je darežljiv što se tiče epiduralne, to je doduše u cijeloj priči bio najmanji problem.

----------

